# Indoor catchbox



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Here's my current basement setup and slingshot rotation for .177 BBs. Bands are 1/4-inch straight latex.

The catchbox is a HDPE cat litter container with the front cut out. One layer of T-shirt material and a microfiber cloth are hung by pulling the upper corners through slits in the plastic. The targets are hung on yard trimmer line knotted inside holes punched in the container. 
The beer bottle caps are my favorites. They are a challenge to hit, even from 20 feet, and take a lot of abuse.
The slingshot rotation includes a Altoids-sized Gopher GS-12 (TTF), a Dankung Antelope (OTT) a PP Scorpion (TTF) a ply R-10 (TTF) and a PP Small Ranger (OTT).


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice setup, looks very effective and portable too. I think I'd need something a bit larger though, as my accuracy isn't quite on the same level as yours yet. I hadn't thought of using bottle caps like that for spinners/targets though. I'll have to give it a try, I've got plenty...


----------



## Fasty (Feb 5, 2013)

Good idea to use a cat litter container and a nice slingshot collection. What is the thickness of your straight cut bands?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Fasty said:


> Good idea to use a cat litter container and a nice slingshot collection. What is the thickness of your straight cut bands?


For .177 steel and 6mm airsoft I cut my bands to 1/4-inch. I'm shooting butterfly, so they are about 12 inches long.

On the rare occasions I shoot face anchor instead of butterfly, I either fold the 12-inch bands for 6-inch doubles, or cut 6-inch bands 1/2-inch wide. They have enough zip that I haven't felt the need to try tapers for this light ammo.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one buddy. Neat and tidy


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice setup, glad to see you are still having fun


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Great set up - looks like a lot of variety - enjoy!


----------



## zarboy (Jan 26, 2019)

nothing quite like blasting some bottle caps! looks good!


----------

